# Laptop fan won't adjust speed



## Big Daddy Rhino

Regardless of how hot my HP Dv6707us gets, the fan won't "shift gears" to a faster spin.  I've checked the HP site several times for BIOS updates, but I've got nothin'.  I heard about a program called "Speed Fan", I installed it, but it doesn't really do anything for my laptop.  Please help.  This thing roasts!  (oh, and i've got a chillpad, it doesn't help that much)


----------



## Cameldude

I do not think there is a way to up the speed, it is probably already at its highest spin rate. And when you say hot, if in speedfan, i think it should tell you your CPU temp, if its around 60 then its ok for a laptop, my laptop, when playing high demanding games always prety much burned, if the laptop will get too hot, it will shut down, so if it is not shutting down then it can handle it!!! and chillpads do not really do anything!!!


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

It does shut down because of heat.  

When it was new, the fan would spin faster when it got hot.  There was a significant difference in the noise of the fan.  Now, it chugs along at a normal operation speed nearly all the time.


----------



## 1shado1

When was the last time you disassembled the laptop to clean all the dust out of the heatsink fins and fan?  I do mine twice a year usually.  Never less than once a year.  This probably won't help your fan speed issue, but at least it will keep your laptop running cooler.


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

I yanked a huge hairball out of the fan a couple of months ago.  It was the first time I'd been in it.  I suppose I could go back in and blow out some dust, but dang, it's so frustrating that the fan won't kick in to overdrive.


----------



## Twinbird24

I opened up an HP dv series laptop a few months ago, the fan/ heatsink was clogged with dust/ hair (it had never been opened before). If you put your hand in front of the fan (or fan exhaust) do you feel air being blown out?

I found this page, didn't read it myself yet, but seems pretty useful.


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

Yes, it does blow air.  In fact, the fan had stopped altogether earlier.  That is what motivated me to have a techie friend help me open it.  We yanked a ridiculous hairball out of the fan (cats, you know) and the fan resumed its operation upon reassembly.  It has just never changed speeds like it used to when it was new. 

I had to do a complete wipe on this unit and reinstall Vista 32 a few months back.  The fan issues began after the wipe...  and the hairball.


----------



## 1shado1

Big Daddy Rhino said:


> Yes, it does blow air.  In fact, the fan had stopped altogether earlier.  That is what motivated me to have a techie friend help me open it.  We yanked a ridiculous hairball out of the fan (cats, you know) and the fan resumed its operation upon reassembly.  It has just never changed speeds like it used to when it was new.
> 
> I had to do a complete wipe on this unit and reinstall Vista 32 a few months back.  The fan issues began after the wipe...  and the hairball.



I'm certainly no expert, but as you mentioned earlier, it sounds like it might be some sort of driver/bios issue.

Not related to fan speed, and I don't know the configuration of your fan and heatsink, but when you pulled the hairball "out of the fan", did you also pull whatever hair/dust that would have accumulated against the heatsink fins?
On my Toshiba (which is probably configured differently than your HP), much more dust is found against the heatsink fins than around the fan, and the heatsink fins are quite a distance from the fan itself.  Just a thought that you maybe hadn't gotten all the hair/dust.


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

I'll have to take it apart and look.  But I don't possess the appropriate knowledge or tools to do it alone.  I've got a bud who can help me.  I'm getting better at this stuff, but I've got a ways to go.


----------



## 1shado1

Big Daddy Rhino said:


> I'll have to take it apart and look.  But I don't possess the appropriate knowledge or tools to do it alone.  I've got a bud who can help me.  I'm getting better at this stuff, but I've got a ways to go.



I'm hoping yours is easier to get to than mine.  Mine is a real bear, and requires MAJOR disassembly.  Having never taken apart a laptop before, I was more than a bit apprehensive about tackling it.  Fortunately for me, there is a website which has step-by-step, almost idiot-proof disassembly guides specifically for various models of Toshiba laptops.  Unfortunately, I know of no such site for HP laptops.

It's always nice to have a friend that can help out though.  Just wish someone could post a cure for your fan speed issue.

Have you tried asking in other laptop forums yet?


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

Yeah, I tried in another forum, but it wasn't as populated as this one.  I'm just going to stick here for all my questions, advice, etc...


----------



## 1shado1

Big Daddy Rhino said:


> Yeah, I tried in another forum, but it wasn't as populated as this one.  I'm just going to stick here for all my questions, advice, etc...



Fair enough.  Nothing wrong with this forum.

But if you don't get suggestions for a cure here in a couple more days, I'd try posting here:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/

It is the busiest forum that I have personally found.


----------



## Nanobyte

I have never tried Speedfan on a laptop but in desktops it will show you the actual running speed of the fans.  If its flat out, that's it.

You may be able to adjust fan speed in the BIOS.  Whatever you do, you should check the fan speed before and after so you can tell if changes have really occurred.


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

I don't know how to access the BIOS on my laptop.  I'm seriously a newb, that's why I'm here, I want to learn.


----------



## 1shado1

Nanobyte said:


> I have never tried Speedfan on a laptop but in desktops it will show you the actual running speed of the fans.  If its flat out, that's it.



I never thought of that.  If the laptop is so prone to overheating, perhaps the fan is going full bore all the time.


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

I can promise it's not flat out.  When it used to "proc" a high fan speed, it was loud...  Now, it's just a barely audible whispering whirr


----------



## Nanobyte

I wouldn't go rummaging into the BIOS just yet even if you're trying to learn!  Check what the current speed or range (in rpm) really are and post for comment.  If there is a utility on the laptop use that, otherwise run Speedfan which you have already installed.

The noise a fan makes can be affected by the amount of crap that is deadening the sound and reducing air flow.  I'm sure there is quite a variation in speed during running and between manufacturers but 1800-4000 rpm should cover the normal range in most.


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

SpeedFan doesn't actually recognize my fan.  It does tell me my GPU is >60C and the CPU is, too.


----------



## Nanobyte

Big Daddy Rhino said:


> SpeedFan doesn't actually recognize my fan.  It does tell me my GPU is >60C and the CPU is, too.


That's a pity.  FYI here are generic instructions for changing the fan speed in BIOS.  Some HP Pavilion netbooks have a variable speed setting in the BIOS, System Monitor tab.

You could also look in Control Panel / Power Options for any processor speed settings.  The faster the cpu and fans run, the more battery power is going to be used and the noisier it will be.  The more intense the application, the hotter the PC will run.

If you are having trouble with the fans getting bunged up, keep away from carpets, pets and other dirt and hair sources.


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

I followed the "access the BIOS" how-to.  I was able to get to the screen, but nothing else.  None of the F-keys did anything but beep loudly, except F10 (which was the only way I could exit the BIOS, esc didn't work, either).

I was able to access the "Diagnostic Log" by hitting enter, but there was nothing there. 

I have attached both screens of the BIOS I could access.


----------



## Nanobyte

The page you posted is a summary of the system information, none of which one would normally change other than by physically changing the equipment.  During the POST, the keys for access to the BIOS are displayed.  Perhaps there are several BIOS access options including the summary you brought up.  Your manual may also contain the information specific to your PC.

I was going to mention in my last post that if you have any doubts about changes you are making, you can always "Exit without Save".  That should still be an option if you can get into the normal BIOS setup.


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

I was able to access the BIOS proper this time by hitting f10, not f1... But either way, there is no "system monitor" or "dynamic fan control" anywhere.  I'd upload screenshots, but apparently there is a quota for attachments and it's LOOOOOOOW.  passed it with my last two.


----------



## Nanobyte

Now you know how to access the BIOS.  Score 1 for the learning curve.  I assume you went through all the BIOS pages for possible settings.  Perhaps it's time to open up the beast and get in there with a shovel.


----------



## Big Daddy Rhino

Woot!  If I've sored one for the curve, I now have a total score of one!  Got to start somewhere...  
I'll bust the sucker open tomorrow (under supervision).


----------

